# Hardcore Dancing



## BoredomKills (Aug 3, 2012)

I enjoy most types of metal ranging from Doom metal to thrash to generic deathcore and metalcore.

Now I enjoy traditional moshing but hate the fact that when I want to go to see one of my favorite Metalcore or Deathcore bands all you see is hardcore dancing pits, I just prefer traditional moshing (and no im not talking about ring around the rosie i.e. circle pits ) just traditional moshing, It's fun when done right and its just a more enjoyable experience than swinging your limbs and kicking at the air in my opinion..

Thoughts?


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 3, 2012)

Both sorts best leave me alone while I try to enjoy the damn show.


----------



## thatguy87 (Aug 3, 2012)

Went to see Structures, Volumes, Vildhjarta, and Veil of Maya a couple months ago in Birmingham and EVERYONE was hardcore dancing. I know it's counter-productive but I just want to beat the shit out of them. I got hit in the jaw twice and it really made the show a little disappointing. THIS SHIT NEEDS TO END. GROW THE FUCK UP CHILDREN.

p.s. a bit of push and shove is fun, but when you seek to incur injuries, you should be tossed out.


----------



## myampslouder (Aug 3, 2012)

Hardcore dancing is a trend I really wish would die. I'm all for a good pit but the hardcore dancing is just asking for a bad time. Every show I've been to recently has had a group if hardcore dancers there and they usually result in the injury of someone who isnt even in the pit they are just off to the side trying to enjoy the show.

Ive seen a few big fights break out because of a hardcore dancer unintentionally busting some poor girls nose or popping the wrong guy in the jaw because of not paying attention.

I just dont see how anyone can believe that swinging there arms and legs wildly as if fighting off an invisible ninja in a large crowd of people can end well.


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Aug 3, 2012)

Its for the kids. That is all. While i think it is retarded and trendy, i will respect peoples way of emoting to the song. 

But there are some people that do it just to try and hurt people. Example, people doing it right by the edge of the pit. I was a victim of this. I know my place at a show, and i know that if youre on the edge, there will be lots of contact. But you can clearly tell the difference between people doing it "normally" and the others trying to hurt people.

These people are normally not even there for the show or music either. You could just have the drummer hit a china cymbal at any bpm, and that will be enough for them to "dance".

The older i get, the more and more i despise any type of movement. I would almost put stage diving ahead of hardcore dancing regarding annoying-ness.



myampslouder said:


> I just dont see how anyone can believe that swinging there arms and legs wildly as if fighting off an invisible ninja in a large crowd of people can end well.


 lol, true story.


----------



## jwade (Aug 3, 2012)

A couple years back, I went to a 'metalcore' show, and these kids were boosting each other up so they could try to run across people's heads/shoulders. One kid tried to step on my shoulder but basically kicked me in the side of the head, so I grabbed his leg and whipped him face first into the floor. The other idiots stopped pretty quickly after that when other people started following my lead.

nothing could've stopped the kids doing retard kung fu during breakdowns though. That was unbelievably stupid looking.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 3, 2012)

There needs to be a closed off area for these idiots.


----------



## Tones (Aug 3, 2012)

To be honest, it adds a nice vibe to the crowd if you ask me. Moshing and hardcore dancing can be shows in their own way (as long as you're not in the middle of it). Here, people not participating in moshing or hardcore dancing would just put their fist out toward the pit and extend it far so they wont get clobbered into a coma. I've never gotten hit once from hardcore dancers. I guess it depends where you go. There are some fags out there that intentionally inflict pain, and those assholes are singled out and gangbanged by the ones trying to enjoy the show. 
I enjoy seeing hardcore dancing, and moshing although I don't ever participate. I know for a fact though when I'm on stage and I see a pit of hardcore dancers or mosh to my band performing, I feel so great about myself and the band, you just go wild. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am a hardcore listener. I probably listen to more hardcore bands than metal bands, so this means I go to hardcore shows. This is definitely the worst part of it. The worst part is when you try to start a proper push pit and everyone looks at you like you're a fucking freak. I love the energy that a hardcore show has, I really do, but flailing your feet into my fucking face shouldn't be a part of it.


----------



## cronux (Aug 3, 2012)

here's some fun - insert random youtube metal video and look at this gif 

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpqekrWMCt1qh3e7yo1_400.gif

also, this 

http://www.hoodmetal.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/hardcore_dancing.jpg


all in all i think it's really stupid, and the whole XXX thing with the "just have fun and don't hurt anybody. if someone falls down pick him up" tactic is questionable. 

how the hell do you miss hitting someone if you violently squat imaginary flies in a imaginary circle with a 7 feet radius?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 3, 2012)

^





"lol didn't read"


Alternately:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFmxgbIVjBU
 Pay close attention to the guy in the center of the gif.


----------



## Cynic (Aug 3, 2012)

don't go near the pit if you don't want to become involved. simple as that.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 3, 2012)

Whatever happened to the old hardcore style of just acting like a fool and having fun? 

Also, hardcore dancing is pointless, and so is regular push moshing in a way. I just enjoy the music and feel it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 3, 2012)

I was at a deathcore show in US earlier this month to support a friend/excuse to go out. What has to be the funniest thing I saw at the pit; in the midst of all the hardcore dancing kids, was some dude sitting down doing rowboat moves while dragging himself all over the floor. Somebody recorded it but damn I'm kicking myself for not being able to get it. 

As for circle pits, I don't mind them, particularly when I see them from the stage, where they look awesome. 

And as for traditional moshing, when you're in a Slayer concert, nobody is safe, no matter where they are...


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 3, 2012)

i remember moshing as a kid at local hardcore punk shows, and it was really fun and good natured and basically just "shoving" and kinetic energy. This newer shit is fucking retarded.

As far as I can tell, when the fucking meatheaded frat boys started showing up with Hatebreed shirts and beating the shit out of everyone...it wasnt fun.

I appreciate when bands stop and say "fucking stop hurting people".

Fugazi, where are you when we need you.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 3, 2012)

This reminds me of when I went to see Veil of Maya. Structures and Volumes were supporting and that got pretty violent with hardcore kids of course.

The ridiculous part was, during the opening band (I forget who) there was only like 3 or 4 rows of people close to the front. Some douchebag still thought it was appropriate to try and stage dive. Needless to say it was an epic fail and one dude I was with pretty much tossed him to the floor. So he tried it _again_ - directly towards me. I just stepped out of the way and he landed flat on his face. It was like the scene from School of Rock, haha. 

I initially came into this thread to complain, and I know this is nothing to do with hardcore dancing. But actually, I'm _glad_ this kid was so enthusiastic. It was fucking hilarious. Twat. I have a feeling it was actually the same dude that crowdsurfed over us to fall backwards headfirst on the floor over the barrier later on in the show, lol.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 3, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yea, that's some John Travolta Sa/turd/ay Night Fever shit there!!!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 3, 2012)

As a younger person (only 19) I only very recently used to think going crazy in a moshpit was what it's all about, but for the last few gigs I've been to, even festivals like Soundwave, I've found I had a much more enjoyable experience when I can sit or stand and just appreciate the music, which after all is the reason I went.

Hardcore dancing is really irritating, I don't really like having the shit beaten out of me when I want to watch my favourite artists up on stage. 
I don't mind Circle pits, but things like Wall of Death and Hardcore Dancing should end, imo.


----------



## Joshua2209 (Aug 3, 2012)

To be honest, I push mosh and hardcore dance. I love hardcore dancing, it's kind of just how I feel out the music! But I do my best not to whack anyone because I know how much of a kill joy it is. 

I know how stupid it is though haha. I just happen to find it fun


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 3, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> There needs to be a closed off area for these idiots.








Patent pending.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 3, 2012)

Great idea, and when they all get in and the door slams, lock it, then haul the cage to a lady googoo concert.


----------



## Ninjahat (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't care, how is moshing different to hxc dancing? I see no difference, except the point of hardcore dancing isn't to contact with people, it just happens.

Sure it looks funny, but so does a bunch of grown men running into each other in a circle after being told to by cookie monster.


----------



## Pedantic (Aug 3, 2012)

The air had it coming.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 3, 2012)

Fuck air.


----------



## cronux (Aug 3, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Great idea, and when they all get in and the door slams, lock it, then haul the cage to a lady googoo concert.



and then open it


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just create an elite team of moshers to ambush the hardcore dancers with a wall of death.



Like that, but with HXC dancers in the middle.


----------



## Gitte (Aug 3, 2012)

i lost a tooth at a walls of jericho show in berlin a few years back... and i was stsanding at the bar.. so there was no safe place in this club.. hell of a show and a lot of pain


----------



## Dan (Aug 3, 2012)

I've learned to just humour them. A quick slap to the jugular usually disables them for a good 15 minutes, and when they come back and step up to you because you've hurt them generally squaring up face to face makes them back down awfully quick 

If the people doing it are mindful of their surroundings and considerate of others welfare then i'm all for it, do what you like! But if you are going into a venue to intentionally hurt someone then prepare for yourself to get hurt too.... by a guy with a big fucking pimp slap


----------



## traditional (Aug 3, 2012)

Some serious elitism going on in this thread. How can someone say that a bunch of dudes fighting air looks stupid, but go on to say that a bunch of dudes running around pushing eachother isn't? =/

Also, I don't know what kind of pits there are in the US/other places but over here in Melbourne, most hardcore dancers are pretty respectful and very few issues arise. No complaints from my end, and this includes having seen Hatebreed, The Acacia Strain, early Parkway Drive and other moshcore bands.

EDIT: Also, no offence intended, but aren't all the dudes boasting about how they 'deal' with hardcore dances just as bad? Doing the whole 'I'm a tough guy and I'll smash you if you touch me' act?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 3, 2012)

It's all silly really. 
Nothing is worse than the old lighter in the air arena-rock/hair-metal ballad thing.(although they're smarter because it's injury free)(well, burn thumbs occasionally)


----------



## Dan (Aug 3, 2012)

traditional said:


> Some serious elitism going on in this thread. How can someone say that a bunch of dudes fighting air looks stupid, but go on to say that a bunch of dudes running around pushing eachother isn't? =/
> 
> Also, I don't know what kind of pits there are in the US/other places but over here in Melbourne, most hardcore dancers are pretty respectful and very few issues arise. No complaints from my end, and this includes having seen Hatebreed, The Acacia Strain, early Parkway Drive and other moshcore bands.
> 
> EDIT: Also, no offence intended, but aren't all the dudes boasting about how they 'deal' with hardcore dances just as bad? Doing the whole 'I'm a tough guy and I'll smash you if you touch me' act?



Not at all. In the UK these guys purposely go out of their way to hurt individuals because thats what they believe hardcore dancing is all about. 

Moshing is entirely different because yes, you push people about BUT if someone falls you pick them up again, dust them off and set them on their way. Hardcore dancing (over here) is like watching a dude with parkinsons fight a swarm of wasps whilst trying to hit as many human targets as possible.

With regards to dealing with these people, im not boasting in the slightest. Anyone on this forum will tell you i tell it like it is. If you go out of your way to hurt an individual at a concert while they are trying to watch the show and are not causing you any harm, i will step in and make sure that you do not do it again. Simple as that. It's not boasting, its called being curteous to your fellow man and removing an issue that is stopping them from having a good time.


----------



## traditional (Aug 3, 2012)

Dan said:


> Not at all. In the UK these guys purposely go out of their way to hurt individuals because thats what they believe hardcore dancing is all about.
> 
> Moshing is entirely different because yes, you push people about BUT if someone falls you pick them up again, dust them off and set them on their way. Hardcore dancing (over here) is like watching a dude with parkinsons fight a swarm of wasps whilst trying to hit as many human targets as possible.
> 
> With regards to dealing with these people, im not boasting in the slightest. Anyone on this forum will tell you i tell it like it is. If you go out of your way to hurt an individual at a concert while they are trying to watch the show and are not causing you any harm, i will step in and make sure that you do not do it again. Simple as that. It's not boasting, its called being curteous to your fellow man and removing an issue that is stopping them from having a good time.



Sorry dude, I didn't mean for that to seem entirely directed at you, as it wasn't. I can understand defending yourself if you're hit/assaulted in anyway 100%. What I don't understand, is people that go to shows with the attitude that they'll try to deal with anyone hardcore dancing, whether they're trying to hurt people or off in their own little space. That's something that often ruins shows and gets them cancelled/shut down here.

Hardcore dancing over here is the same - a bunch of guys punching and kicking the air. But they pick up anyone else who falls down/is accidentally knocked down too while often apologising.
I guess coming from me, someone who stands up the back and watches, they both look as stupid as each-other and both have the potential to seriously injure people. I mean honestly, I've never heard of a death due to hardcore dancing, but I've heard of PLENTY due to a traditional moshpit where people have just been trampled to death. 

My point here is this: It seems silly/hypocritical to single out one group of people who move funny to music while supporting another. It's all someone's connection with the music - how it makes them feel. There are definitely examples of people taking it way too far, and that's not on. But the majority (at least here) are good people who are just enjoying the music like I do, but in a different way.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 3, 2012)

I hate it when they kick you seemingly on purpose, then when you ask them to watch out they get all pissy, then purposely kick backward into you the rest of the show, so fucking gay, I would love to see one of them get knocked out.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Aug 3, 2012)

they are fucking idiots.I went to a Loma Prieta show,the place was small as fuck,and there was a drunk moron that almost punched everyone in the room.The first guy that pushed me got slammed in the center of the pit.useless posers.


----------



## MiPwnYew (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't mind people moshing, or even being around the pit, but theres always those one or two idiots that like to run around and push everyone or try to fall into people to get a pit started. Usually it ends with those people getting decked or pushed the fuck down 



The other night it was hilarious watching Paul Ortiz (Chimp Spanner) sitting down having a drink after his set was over in Fort Worth, TX, just laughing and looking confused at the people hard core dancing lol


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Aug 3, 2012)

1:10 is the best hardcore dance ever.


----------



## wakjob (Aug 3, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> There needs to be a closed off area for these idiots.



Yep, build them a 'ball pit' like at Chucky Cheese and keep them separated.

The kung-fu has gotta go.


----------



## Cynic (Aug 3, 2012)

traditional said:


> Some serious elitism going on in this thread. How can someone say that a bunch of dudes fighting air looks stupid, but go on to say that a bunch of dudes running around pushing eachother isn't? =/
> 
> Also, I don't know what kind of pits there are in the US/other places but over here in Melbourne, most hardcore dancers are pretty respectful and very few issues arise. No complaints from my end, and this includes having seen Hatebreed, The Acacia Strain, early Parkway Drive and other moshcore bands.
> 
> EDIT: Also, no offence intended, but aren't all the dudes boasting about how they 'deal' with hardcore dances just as bad? Doing the whole 'I'm a tough guy and I'll smash you if you touch me' act?



^

"you guys try to get enough room to throwdown, you're being total dicks. stop hurting people you look retarded. we just run, and push each other, causing physical contact on purpose. at least WE'RE TRYING to be considerate." 




BlindingLight7 said:


> I hate it when they kick you seemingly on purpose, then when you ask them to watch out they get all pissy, then purposely kick backward into you the rest of the show, so fucking gay, I would love to see one of them get knocked out.



respond to violence with violence = being the bigger man. oh okay



DjentDjentlalala said:


> they are fucking idiots.I went to a Loma Prieta show,the place was small as fuck,and there was a drunk moron that almost punched everyone in the room.The first guy that pushed me got slammed in the center of the pit.useless posers.



drunk guy = everyone who throws down. oh okay



MiPwnYew said:


> I don't mind people moshing, or even being around the pit, but theres always those one or two idiots that like to run around and push everyone or try to fall into people to get a pit started. Usually it ends with those people getting decked or pushed the fuck down



yeah, i can understand not liking people who try to crowd kill though.


----------



## postalrecon (Aug 3, 2012)

BoredomKills said:


> I enjoy most types of metal ranging from Doom metal to thrash to generic deathcore and metalcore.
> 
> Now I enjoy traditional moshing but hate the fact that when I want to go to see one of my favorite Metalcore or Deathcore bands all you see is hardcore dancing pits, I just prefer traditional moshing (and no im not talking about ring around the rosie i.e. circle pits ) just traditional moshing, It's fun when done right and its just a more enjoyable experience than swinging your limbs and kicking at the air in my opinion..
> 
> Thoughts?



Tell the bands you like to quit playing breakdowns, the dancing will stop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44wdOszl3Uk

this


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 3, 2012)

Honestly, I hate all moshing.

I'm there to see the fucking band play not jump around. 

Didn't use to be a problem, I would just get close to the stage and stay our of the pit, or stand just behind the pit. 

But nowadays, assholes are running around and pushing into me. 

I wish more of these moshing assholes would be hardcore dancers, they tend to stay and place and you can just avoid them. Not moshes running around and bouncing into you.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 4, 2012)

All the hardcore kids at shows I've been to were doing cartwheels and jumping flying kicks and shit, staying in place was the last thing they did, they also traveled in packs and tried to hit people, then if anyone said anything the whole group got in their face with the wannabetoughguy "WHAT'RE YOU GONNA DO ABOUT IT?!?!" 

Bunch of fuckheads.


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 4, 2012)

Well...damn. 

That's...fucking lame as fuck.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 4, 2012)

Agreed. I'd much rather moshing, I've only been in one moshpit with douchebags, and that was because they all came to see BTBAM and didn't give a shit about the other bands playing, so as soon as BTBAM came out I enjoyed the rest of the show from the balcony. Every other one has been cool, just a bunch of people all enjoying themselves, pushing each other around, and stopping to clear space, hold people back from trampling, and helping up anyone who fell.

Maybe my experiences aren't the norm, but I've never seen "considerate" or even "not complete assholes who aren't out to hurt people and/or prove how tough they are" hardcore dancers at a show.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 4, 2012)

This thread is an interesting read. I used to dance at shows alot, but over time it just got annoying dealing with the injuries you get. haha I won't lie though; when a sick ass show is going on, seeing an epic dance pit is rather exhilirating. However, I think it depends on where you are, too.

When I lived in Orlando, there were lots of die-hard hardcore/deathcore fans and dance pits looked sick(most of the time) because everyone danced in time to the music and implemented athleticism, finesse, and variety in their styles. I've seen some pretty unique and hilarious "pit activities". It truly looked sick and the biggest toughest dudes were usually anti-bully so only once-in-a-blue moon would shit get out of control. Plus, some dudes would be totally serious and aggressive and some would be funny as hell. It was very entertaining. And you'd always see/hear apologies after if anyone got hit unecessarily. Plus, circle pits were and still are fun as hell to me. 


Then, I moved back to NJ and it's like a different world over here. lol I don't know how the rest of NJ is but my city's scene is pretty gay. Dudes here absolutely refuse to circle pit. Even when prompted to by a band putting on an amazing show. Every one here ONLY donkey-kick 2 steps and flails just like the gifs you guys posted. And they usually do it off time causing them to look rather retarded. 

The "stupid flailing of limbs" you guys mention is exactly how they looked so if your town's scene has this do not assume every one does. It was off time, awkward looking, and just plain dumb. Like, the "biggest", "toughest", "hardcoriest" dudes here look like those kid's just transitioning from Slipknot and Korn to Whitechapel and *insert -core band name here*. Aye yo, word up I would regularly see a dude 2 stepping during breakdowns and dancing during 2 step parts. It was bonkers. lol Oh, and no one ever apologizes if they wrong someone in the pit by accident, girls get hit the most, and there are more people trying to hurt others that are smaller and weaker than not. Fights always break out and one guy gets jumped by a group of twelve more times than groups of twelve fight other groups of twelve. lol As a matter of fact, I have yet to the latter occur at a show in NJ.

So, some scenes around the world are seasoned and have alot of history with pits and it's actually cool and fun. But not New Jersey. At all. It depends on where you are.


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 4, 2012)

postalrecon said:


> Tell the bands you like to quit playing breakdowns, the dancing will stop.
> 
> 
> 
> this



2:13 Snorlax?


In all seriousness though, alot of the stuff happening in this video is straight up un acceptable.


----------



## Aceshighhhh (Aug 4, 2012)

Hardcore dancing is just about as silly as push moshing. 
Pushing other people and acting like a violent drunken maniac is no better than doing karate chops in the air.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 4, 2012)

Aceshighhhh said:


> Pushing other people and acting like a violent drunken maniac is no better than doing karate chops in the air.


Actually, it is.


----------



## otisct20 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Aevolve (Aug 4, 2012)

I've never seen the appeal to hardcore dancing. I don't see what is appealing about dislocating your own shoulder from your own spastic convulsions.

I can understand moshing- music can get you incredibly pumped up. Dancing eludes me.

Sidenote relevant story:
Just went to Summer Slaughter with my girlfriend (who bought the tickets for us as a birthday present)- and we had early access, so we got front and center before anyone else came in. She's 4'9", so she can't see anything unless she's up front and could also easily be hurt, so I put myself behind her with my arms against the front gate, so that no one could mosh into her. First couple bands there was some pushing against my back but nothing major. By the middle of the 3rd band's set, people were slamming into my back so hard that I had to put my knees against the gate so my elbows weren't fucked. I understand moshing pushing people, but these morons were running directly into me of their own accord- despite seeing who was in front of me and what I was trying to do. Another douchebag was trying to elbow me out of the way so he could get a front spot when I was obviously circled around my girlfriend. Then there was a group of kids who decided to all crowdsurf simultaneously, and who all ended up on top of my head.
Like I said- I understand moshing. That's what the pit is for. I also understand crowdsurfing- that's a staple that isn't going anywhere. But- there is a way of doing things that keeps it considerate of those around you. By the end of the 4th band we had to relinquish our spot up front and move back behind the soundboard so she could see the tops of the bands' heads. Needless to say we were disappointed.


tl;dr: Dancing seems pointless. Moshing is fine, but mosh with those who are moshing- don't include others that are just trying to enjoy the show.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 4, 2012)

simple push moshing is fine as its done with the right intent, which i've seen people get messed up in push pits.

but when you're in the middle of a crowd thats packed in and that ONE dick decides its time to start "dancing", its the most annoying thing ever.

i might post an experience or two later, but in general...
hardcore "dancing" will always start more fights and cause more injuries than push moshing ever will.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 4, 2012)

Cynic said:


> don't go near the pit if you don't want to become involved. simple as that.



Actually, when I show up 10 hours early to a show, get in first, get to the front or slightly off to one side - Its not always my choice to not get near the pit even though Ive grabbed a spot away from the center. I guess you havent been to any shows ever, so I am sorry, but sometimes a pit will consume the venue, stretching out to every person. Simple fact, I've had entire crowds jump and carry me with them because everyone was so cramped together.

If your in a pit, dont be a jackass and respect the people who don't want to be in it. Simple as that.

A little shove or hit is expected, but when people flail there fists at you, and your clearly just enjoying the show. There assholes, and should be kicked out.


----------



## RickSchneider (Aug 4, 2012)

There's doing it right and there's doing it wrong. I have some friends who do it and when they hit someone (which is rare because they literally wait until there is adequate space for them to do it) they actually apologise and are really mindful of what they do. They do it with no intention of causing pain to other people.

THEN there are those that do it wrong. Recently at a show with Parkway Drive/Northlane/a few other local bands, there were some really big douche hardcore dancers (jump straight into the crowd, directing spin kicks at people standing at the side of the pit). Eventually someone had enough and a fight broke out, and when i tried to pull the two guys off each other, i got punched in the head by another one of the douche patrol.

It's just a real case of who's doing it. No matter the crowd involvement there are always those who ruin it. People can be dicks hardcore dancing, people can go overboard with moshing, and people can trip/run the opposite way in circle pits just trying to hurt people.

It's not so much the action that's the problem, that is the people behind it, it's just a sad fact that there are some real "tough guys" into heavy music and they feel it necessary to try to prove it at shows


----------



## otisct20 (Aug 4, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I hate it when they kick you seemingly on purpose, then when you ask them to watch out they get all pissy, then purposely kick backward into you the rest of the show, so fucking gay, I would love to see one of them get knocked out.



Oh the memories. What a show that was.


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ninjahat said:


> I don't care, how is moshing different to hxc dancing? I see no difference, except the point of hardcore dancing isn't to contact with people, it just happens.



And I hope you understand that me responding to a random punch in the back of the head with a punch directly to the face "just happens" too, right? 

It's fucking retarded, there's really no other way to put it. Tie a hoola hoop around your waist. If it's touching someone, don't hardcore dance there. The hoola hoop might actually make the dancer look cooler too, so it's something to think about.

I've been to tons of shows with many hardcore dancers in attendance. I don't recall anyone ever saying "man, that hardcore dancing was really awesome and seemed to add to everyone's experience." It's always "that piece of shit kicked me in the back of the knee and punched that girl in the face on accident. It's too bad we couldn't figure out who it was because he had that bandana tied around his face."


----------



## Cynic (Aug 4, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> I guess you havent been to any shows ever, so I am sorry, but sometimes a pit will consume the venue, stretching out to every person.





Dude, I go to shows AND play shows. Don't talk down to me about what one is like.

Also:



> If your in a pit, dont be a jackass and respect the people who don't want to be in it. Simple as that.



You're probably referring to people who crowd kill. In which case, stop shoveling everyone into that category. 

I don't know about anyone else, but if I accidentally hit someone in the pit, then I always go and apologize to them afterwards. Most will even tell me that it _is_ the pit and that there are no hard feelings. So basically, if you get in the pit, get hurt, and try to fight someone, then you're a crybaby faggot. However, if you get right by the pit and tell me to stop when I pass you, then I'm going to ignore your ass. Solution: Move around until you find yourself at a safe distance.


----------



## xhellchosemex (Aug 4, 2012)

You are all whining about those kids, but I remember when me and my band played a show, in a song with a pretty heavy breakdown kids started to freak the fuck out and dance like crazy, that was awesome. I rather look at those hardcore dancers who actually move than at some death metal dudes standing at the bar and barely paying attention.


----------



## xhellchosemex (Aug 4, 2012)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> By the middle of the 3rd band's set, people were slamming into my back so hard that I had to put my knees against the gate so my elbows weren't fucked.


Then turn the fuck around and start kicking those people.

/my story
I was on the Extremefest, Carnifex (a deathcore band) was on the stage. I was hardcore dancing with some other deathcore fans, we didn't hurt anybody, we just had fun. Then some fucked thrash metal heads just started to kick us, for no fucking reason.


----------



## Thep (Aug 4, 2012)

Did hardcore dancing evolve from pussies trying to defend themselves from moshers? not trolling, serious question.


----------



## The Beard (Aug 4, 2012)

The metal scene around where I live is basically a "if you aren't a hardcore band, you suck" scene, so naturally there are a LOT of hardcore dancers at every show.

I have quite a few friends who take part in it at shows and i've talked to them about it, they say it's a really good way to let off some steam, which I can see. The good news is that the majority of the people that hardcore dance around here are pretty respectful about it, there's a few douchebags but eh, what can you do. 

Just to put in my two cents, I liked seeing hardcore dancers flailing around in the crowd while I played shows. To me, it shows that they're into your music enough to move to it, and it really stands out in a scene like West Michigan's where majority of the crowd stands there unmoving with their arms crossed.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 4, 2012)

I almost never go to metal shows because I hate how people act at them.

My only goal is to get as close to the stage as possible and WATCH THE FUCKING SHOW. 

Anyone who pushes me gets pushed back twice as hard. Kick me in the head during your stupid ass crowdsurfing? I will drag you to the ground and kick you back twice as hard. Just watch the god damn show you fucking people. If you don't want to watch the band, STAY IN THE FUCKING BACK and do your stupid shit away from people.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 4, 2012)

xhellchosemex said:


> /my story
> I was on the Extremefest, Carnifex (a deathcore band) was on the stage. I was hardcore dancing with some other deathcore fans, we didn't hurt anybody, we just had fun. Then some fucked thrash metal heads just started to kick us, for no fucking reason.



You probably hit one of the "fucked thrash metal heads" while you were fighting invisible ninjas.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Aug 4, 2012)

Ninjahat said:


> I don't care, how is moshing different to hxc dancing? I see no difference, except the point of hardcore dancing isn't to contact with people, it just happens.
> 
> Sure it looks funny, but so does a bunch of grown men running into each other in a circle after being told to by cookie monster.


 
i see your point, but honestly the chances of someone getting seriously hurt is significantly higher during hardcore dancing, because hxc dancers only care about themselves and how hxc they look, where as a mosh pit is like a family and if anyone falls you pick em back up and make sure theyre ok. people in mosh pits just tend to be more careful.


----------



## NovaReaper (Aug 4, 2012)

news flash: hardcore dancers think they're moshing


----------



## TankJon666 (Aug 4, 2012)

BoredomKills said:


> I enjoy most types of metal ranging from Doom metal to thrash to generic deathcore and metalcore.
> 
> Now I enjoy traditional moshing but hate the fact that when I want to go to see one of my favorite Metalcore or Deathcore bands all you see is hardcore dancing pits, I just prefer traditional moshing (and no im not talking about ring around the rosie i.e. circle pits ) just traditional moshing, It's fun when done right and its just a more enjoyable experience than swinging your limbs and kicking at the air in my opinion..
> 
> Thoughts?



Don't even get me started on those hardcore dancing morons. Fucking spastic cunting idiots.

I had a guy pretty much spin kick my other half off her feet at a Hatebreed show with no apology or anything ...suffice to say he didn't do much spin kicking after that ...actually he didn't do much at all for that matter. Oh and we were off the side of the stage pretty much against the wall before anyone says "well you shoulda got out of the way".


----------



## TankJon666 (Aug 4, 2012)

Just remembered something funny! 

A few years back I saw Cannibal Corpse at a venue near me and there was some dick heads harcore dancing at the front and between songs George was like "what the fuck are you doing? This is a fucking death metal show". Quality!


----------



## liamh (Aug 4, 2012)

Cynic said:


> don't go near the pit if you don't want to become involved. simple as that.


Except it's not as simple as that.
When i saw Animals as Leaders in a small venue i found it hard to enjoy the show because the whole crowd was getting pushed about by a small minority of morons.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 4, 2012)

Cynic said:


> Dude, I go to shows AND play shows. Don't talk down to me about what one is like.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



I am not referring to people who crowd kill, moshers who just push and shove generally never hurt anyone terribly bad. Hardcore dancing, I've seen people end up with broken noses, and get knocked out because they don't pay attention and get too close to the sides, just pummeling someone. I don't care if you meant it or not, you swing your fists around like a epileptic at a strobe light convention theres a good chance your just going to hurt someone, so be MINDFUL.

I will sooner hit someone in the face and knock them out, before I give up the perfect spot I got right in front of my favorite band member, the spot I waited HOURS to be sure I got. Hell if I am gonna move so they can just hit someone else, you hardcore dance, stay the fuck away from the crowd. Simple as that.


----------



## Blasphemer (Aug 4, 2012)

Living in a state where hardcore is the primary music in the scene, I hate going to shows, because everybody dances like this:






It's funny when a metal show is going on and people are doing that, though. Everybody stares at the kids dancing with this look on their face that just screams "We don't do that here!"

It's kind of like the no face meme


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 4, 2012)

Blasphemer wins this thread.


----------



## xhellchosemex (Aug 4, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> You probably hit one of the "fucked thrash metal heads" while you were fighting invisible ninjas.


No I didn't. This was a deathcore show, and those idiots CLEARLY came there to beat up some kids having fun. Because we aren't trv of course.


----------



## broj15 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm all for hardcore dancing but I hate what it's become. Now it's just some contest to see who is the most "hardcore" or the most "brootal".


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll come out and say it; hardcore dancing has to be the STUPIDEST fucking thing I've ever seen. They ever try making names for the moves with shit like the wheelbarrow and the crabwalk. As if it legitimized them being fucktards that give no fucks about the people around them. 

I don't even mosh anymore. It's fucking pointless. I didn't pay money out of my pocket to lose a fucking tooth or have my nose broken. Trust and believe if an asshole does this and punches me in the face, he will have unleashed the fucking kraken because I will likely hospitalize his ass. I'm sick of inconsiderate assholes that start shit and then when called on it say "oh well I have a right to have fun too." My understanding is that if you start swinging your fists in my directing, I'm gonna start swinging mine right back at you. And guess what? You'd be at fault because that is technically considered assault and my fighting back can be considered self-defense. 

Now the respectful people that take that shit to the back and leave people the fuck alone: thank you. I try not to tell people how they should enjoy a show and if you make the time and effort to stay as far away from people while you have your epileptic seizure, then I have no beef with you. But 98% of the assholes I've seen do this give |0| fucks about where they do it at and try blaming the other people in my way. Reminds me of this:




The same concept of "well I'm punching the air and if you just HAPPEN to walk into it, then you deserved it."
Fuck that, if you punch someone like that you better expect to either immediately apologize or have your ass handed to you.


----------



## fps (Aug 4, 2012)

broj15 said:


> I'm all for hardcore dancing but I hate what it's become. Now it's just some contest to see who is the most "hardcore" or the most "brootal".



I still jump around at shows like crazy, if I'm feeling it, and jump into people if they are up for a similar kinda deal. If they're not, leave em alone!! And this whole thing I'm seeing where people are spinkicking and punching? Never seen anything like it that is ridiculous, what kind of ballbag would do something like this? You're gonna hurt someone who didn't even wanna be part of it. I've had lots of bruises and aches from gigs, but I was asking for it, so that's fine!


----------



## Cynic (Aug 4, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> i see your point, but honestly the chances of someone getting seriously hurt is significantly higher during hardcore dancing, because hxc dancers only care about themselves and how hxc they look, where as a mosh pit is like a family and if anyone falls you pick em back up and make sure theyre ok. people in mosh pits just tend to be more careful.



Oh, hey. How is your band, Generalizations, doing?


----------



## Ageispolis (Aug 4, 2012)

Hardcore in general eludes me. I don't see the appeal of bands like Underoath or The Devil Wears Prada (some cool riffing tho) or A Day To Remember. I don't see the appeal of hardcore dancing either. The one show I've been to there was no hardcore dancing or moshing because the venue was pretty small. (Heritage Hunter tour in Winnipeg, awesome first show)

Though I think, thanks to this thread, I'm going to avoid the hardcore dancing pits when I go to a show with a larger floor area. It sounds like a pain in the ass, honestly.


----------



## postalrecon (Aug 5, 2012)

Ageispolis said:


> Hardcore in general eludes me. I don't see the appeal of bands like Underoath or The Devil Wears Prada (some cool riffing tho) or A Day To Remember. I don't see the appeal of hardcore dancing either. The one show I've been to there was no hardcore dancing or moshing because the venue was pretty small. (Heritage Hunter tour in Winnipeg, awesome first show)
> 
> Though I think, thanks to this thread, I'm going to avoid the hardcore dancing pits when I go to a show with a larger floor area. It sounds like a pain in the ass, honestly.



None of the above bands you mentioned above are hardcore bands


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah it always distresses me to see metalcore and deathcore bands referred to as hardcore  (note that I have nothing against either of the two aforementioned genres)


----------



## Winspear (Aug 5, 2012)

^ Hardcore is alien to me too - all I can say is I would consider those bands part of hardcore and their fans to be hardcore kids who like to hardcore dance. I also had a feeling however, that this is not the true front of hardcore and true hardcore fans hate that scene, and most likely the dancing too.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 5, 2012)

This thread has gone way downhill, and even more so than I thought it would.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 5, 2012)

I can agree with some anti-dance people's statements. There are a lot of dicks who dance who hurt people for no reason BUT there are also respectful people who just want to have fun. There are also push moshers who are huge dicks and get nuts and try to compensate in the push pit for their horrifically small penises, BUT there are also chill people who want to have fun with their friends and get in a push pit.

In my humble opinion, push moshing looks pretty retarded and whenever I see someone doing it, they usually have tripp pants, a slipknot shirt, and are insanely socially awkward, but I can respect someone wanting to have fun as long as you don't go out of your way to hurt people. Both dancing and push moshing can be fun or stupid as shit. 

It's kinda like two dance crews fighting over whether the dougie or the jerk is cooler. Both can look stupid as hell but if they're having fun and not bothering anyone then 'tis all good, man.


Also, I see alot of people who hate dancing making some very bold statements. While I hate assholes of all kinds, I know when it's time to take a step back and analyze a situation carefully before acting on impulse. I've watched a "death metal/thrash/not-breakdown"(whatever you want to catergorize it as) guy get jumped by literally about 37 "faggy, hxc, deathcore/hardcore" kids while his friends watched. All because a 16 year old kid bumped into him while dancing and he hit him. It was kinda sad to watch but he asked for it.


If you go to any aggresive-styled music show, expect things to happen. Whether it be hardcore/deathcore or thrash/death metal.


Final verdict: All dickheads are wack. Not just one certain kind.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just want to add....

Someone needs to break out some cardboard and breakdance in the pit. That would make my day.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 5, 2012)

What about the weird ass drunk dancing hipsters in downtown Philly do at back ally eletronic/dubstep/whatever-the-fuck shows? If anything, we should all team up, -core and other stuff alike, at one of those shows and start a push mosh/dance pit. 

Also, what's people's view on skanking? haha


----------



## Winspear (Aug 5, 2012)

Skanking looks fine to me


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 5, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I just want to add....
> 
> Someone needs to break out some cardboard and breakdance in the pit. That would make my day.


 

THIS.



I love when people do funny shit in pits. Like booty dance on the super overly-aggresive dudes and shit. haha


I'd love to see a whole pit getting super stoked and amped during a breakdown's build up and all do the macarana(sp?) synchronized and in time to the breakdown. It would be phenomenal.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 5, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Skanking looks fine to me


 
Same here. I just want to hear some views considering it's the precursor to 2 stepping.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 5, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been dying to have a pit of nothing but people doing the robot.


----------



## NovaReaper (Aug 5, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> breakdown's build up



ahahaha my sides


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 5, 2012)

From my drunken mexican friend raymond next to me this morning.

"hardcore dancing is so fun, You all be bitchs"


----------



## The Beard (Aug 5, 2012)

The bassist in my band was hardcore dancing among other hardcore kids and ended up getting "donkey kicked" by one of his buddies and got his jaw dislocated, it had to be wired shut for awhile 

ALSO:



EDIT: Here's a vid for anyone in this thread who wants to brush up on their techniques!


----------



## JoeyW (Aug 5, 2012)

I think I'm the minority when I say that I find push mosh to be the more obnoxious of the two. In western Canada Hardcore is HUGE! So there's a lot of hardcore dancing (Not in Vancouver. Everyone out here still throw like they're 15). I really can't stand hate mosh though (I think there's some confusion here about the difference between 'hardcore dancing' and straight up hate mosh) which just gets stupid in my opinion.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Aug 5, 2012)

You go to a metalcore and complain about "hardcore dancing" because nobody makes contact. Go to an actual hardcore show, the so-called "dancing" there is full contact, and push moshers often get their noses broken.


----------



## thatguy87 (Aug 5, 2012)

JoeyW said:


> I think I'm the minority when I say that I find push mosh to be the more obnoxious of the two. In western Canada Hardcore is HUGE! So there's a lot of hardcore dancing (Not in Vancouver. Everyone out here still throw like they're 15). I really can't stand hate mosh though (I think there's some confusion here about the difference between 'hardcore dancing' and straight up hate mosh) which just gets stupid in my opinion.



So you would rather get hit in the face than get pushed? You, sir, are an odd one.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 5, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> If you go to any aggresive-styled music show, expect things to happen. Whether it be hardcore/deathcore or thrash/death metal.



That is bullshit. You're going to a fucking concert - a live display of musicianship, not some fucking dance-off. I expect to be able to watch musicians play without having to be on my guard the whole fucking time from idiots who are not even watching the show. 

You can dance/fight/push wherever the fuck you want, I can only pay close attention to the musicians if I am close to the stage. Therefore you need to stay the hell away from the stage.


----------



## Nerd Destroyer (Aug 5, 2012)

lol, talk about a thread where you know exactly where the conversation is going to go

in other news


----------



## Mr Violence (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't care what you do at shows. I stay away from pits.

I will note that when this hardcore dancing thing started, I noticed people not intentionally smashing each other, picking each other up when someone gets knocked around, etc. But then something emerged called "crews". One in my hometown was called "Dance Floor Assassins". I'm sure with a name like that they were there for the community and the music.


Oh wait, no, they were just there to punch as many people as possible.



Bottom line: Just like people say to stay away from the pit, moshers need to stay away from the dude and his girlfriend trying to enjoy the show off to the side. The same goes for any aggressive music crowd. Push pits, jumping, crowd surfing, moshing are all an excuse for some asshat to punch someone. It really depends on the individual and an asshat will not hesitate to give an entire culture a bad name.




Don't be an asshat.









Also, related:


----------



## MikeH (Aug 5, 2012)

This is still a fucking issue? I remember when it was cool to argue about this in '09. People want to do what they want to do at shows. Let them do it. Don't want to be hit? Stay away from wherever it's going on. Don't want to be pushed? Stay out of the push pit. Period. It's not a difficult concept.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 5, 2012)

I had 3 ribs fractured by just leaning against a rail and some moron wanted to start stuff with people and decided charging into/jumping on them. I bet you can tell where this story is leading..


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 5, 2012)

MikeH said:


> This is still a fucking issue? I remember when it was cool to argue about this in '09. People want to do what they want to do at shows. Let them do it. Don't want to be hit? Stay away from wherever it's going on. Don't want to be pushed? Stay out of the push pit. Period. It's not a difficult concept.



The argument from my perspective is that you have it backwards. It should be more like:

Want to mosh/dance/whatever? Stay away from people watching the concert. Period. It's not a difficult concept.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 5, 2012)

It's a situation that goes both ways. You don't go to an Acacia Strain show to sip tea and have a quiet conversation with some fellow countrymen. It's almost a given that there will be violence. Especially when the band requests it.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 5, 2012)

Eh maybe, and perhaps they gain more fans than they lose by promoting violence. But it is the only reason that I do not go to metal shows. 

It's frustrating as hell because a simple change would work out at most shows: just move the damn pit to the back and let people who don't want to be a part of it stay in the front. Moshers aren't watching the band anyway, why do they need to be near the stage?


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Aug 5, 2012)

When ever i see a 'new' metal band, i see kids doing that hardcore dancing and it just pisses me off. I saw Anteria once in a local venue and there were these 2 pretty boys and they were doing that hardcore dancing. me and my mates decided to teach them a lesson and ram them. The 2 twats got kicked out XD. But i do hate it and i love it when i go to a gig and the bands front man calls them out. 

So simple rule if you see hardcore dancing at a metal gig and you want to do something about it just ram them till they stop.


----------



## JoeyW (Aug 5, 2012)

thatguy87 said:


> So you would rather get hit in the face than get pushed? You, sir, are an odd one.


 
That's what I'm saying though, I think there's some confusion on the difference between hardcore dancing and hate mosh.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 5, 2012)

Hate mosh?

Now we are making shit up.


----------



## JoeyW (Aug 5, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Hate mosh?
> 
> Now we are making shit up.


 
Noooo it's an actual thing haha. Like I said, Hardcore is pretty huge out here so everyone and their grandmother listens to Terror on a regular.
The main difference I see is that hate mosh is kind of the more violent/kill each other kind of mosh where hardcore dancing everyone seems to respect everyone else's space.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 5, 2012)

^ What's with the gigging in rainmacs thing in hardcore? I'm seeing that more and more often


----------



## Sofos (Aug 5, 2012)

I went to Mayhemfest a few weeks ago, and there were no pits for Slayer. But there were a bunch of hardcore dancers. I mean the stupid ones too, who don't even do it for the music. They were "dancing" to Dead Skin Mask, the intros to South of Heaven and Seasons in the Abyss, etc. They even "danced" to Motorhead's Ace of Spades. I'm losing faith in humanity.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Aug 5, 2012)

Hardcore dances irritate me no end. I appreciate that they might be doing "their thing" but frankly it's asking for trouble. In a push/circle pit sort of situation everyone expects their personal space to be thoroughly invaded and it's all part of the show. Hardcore dancers seem to expect everyone to get out of their way so they can imitate a ragdoll being violently bludgeoned from every direction. Obviously, try to avoid the general area if you don't want to be involved, but if these kids want to take up half then venue then it makes life difficult for everyone else.

And the funniest thing I've seen at a gig is a group of my friends doing the macarena in the centre of a pit at Sepultura :'D


----------



## CTID (Aug 5, 2012)

ITT: People who've never had anyone hardcore dance to their bands complaining about how much it sucks.

I don't do it personally, but I have a few friends that do and mostly everybody in the Savannah area isn't a total prick about it, they help each other up, they don't try to hit people, etc. Really it's when people try to push mosh is when it gets out of hand.




welsh_7stinger said:


> When ever i see a 'new' metal band, i see kids doing that hardcore dancing and it just pisses me off. I saw Anteria once in a local venue and there were these 2 pretty boys and they were doing that hardcore dancing. me and my mates decided to teach them a lesson and ram them. The 2 twats got kicked out XD. But i do hate it and i love it when i go to a gig and the bands front man calls them out.
> 
> So simple rule if you see hardcore dancing at a metal gig and you want to do something about it just ram them till they stop.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 5, 2012)

CTID said:


> ITT: People who've never had anyone hardcore dance to their bands complaining about how much it sucks.
> 
> I don't do it personally, but I have a few friends that do and mostly everybody in the Savannah area isn't a total prick about it, they help each other up, they don't try to hit people, etc. Really it's when people try to push mosh is when it gets out of hand.



wow the few hours difference between us is a huge difference in kids at shows. in Columbus, i went to my friends' bands show, and was right up by the stage taking pictures, and a 6'6" dude straight up punched me as hard as he could in the side of the head, knocked me silly for a good 10 minutes. most of the kids here run around knocking the crap out of people without care for who gets hurt. at the venue i work with, we are talking about having a policy that if you are hardcore dancing and continuously hit bystanders, u will be asked to leave.


----------



## CTID (Aug 5, 2012)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> wow the few hours difference between us is a huge difference in kids at shows. in Columbus, i went to my friends' bands show, and was right up by the stage taking pictures, and a 6'6" dude straight up punched me as hard as he could in the side of the head, knocked me silly for a good 10 minutes. most of the kids here run around knocking the crap out of people without care for who gets hurt. at the venue i work with, *we are talking about having a policy that if you are hardcore dancing and continuously hit bystanders, u will be asked to leave.*



Well that's how it should be. If you're being a prick, you need to GTFO. And there's the occasional asshole at the shows here, but for the most part it's usually pretty friendly.

Just, the elitism in this thread is lolworthy to me.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 5, 2012)

I say bust out the cardboard boxes. Breakdowns, meet break-dancing


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 5, 2012)

Fuck being asked to leave. Your thrown out, bouncers pick you up, and hurl you onto cement.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 5, 2012)

I love it on both sides when people disagree they are either called stupid or elitists and that doesn't even pertain to just this subject matter. Movies, music, concerts, politics, whatever...

I've been to concerts where moshing breaks out in the middle and I've been to concerts where moshing takes up most of the venue. Kind of hard to just get out of the way. That being said I don't do hardcore so I've never encountered any hxc dancing.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 5, 2012)

Kind of reminds me of the South Park episode where everybody hates the pan-flute bands, but when they leave town they are overrun with..






Trade "pan-flute players" with "hardcore dancers" and "giant hamsters" for


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 5, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> That is bullshit. You're going to a fucking concert - a live display of musicianship, not some fucking dance-off. I expect to be able to watch musicians play without having to be on my guard the whole fucking time from idiots who are not even watching the show.
> 
> You can dance/fight/push wherever the fuck you want, I can only pay close attention to the musicians if I am close to the stage. Therefore you need to stay the hell away from the stage.


 

BRO, it's life. You just have to deal with it or leave. Don't know what else to tell you. I don't dance anymore either. I just watch the show, which I agree is the primary reason anyone should be there. No one is going to cater to your every need at a show and prevent you from being hit or keep the dancers from your view. All of us who want to see the show will use our best judgement to find a good location and stay alert. Some venues even have upstair bars and balconies to watch the show from. Be resourceful.

Go to a hardcore show; get hit.

Go to a thrash show; get pushed (and push moshing isn't exactly safe and harm-free)

Go to a hip hop show; get shot or plain ol' beat the fuck up.

Go to a black metal show; have your blood drank.

Go to a dupstep show; accidentally make out with a dude.


That's just the way things are, man. I agree, any type of pit rough housing shoould be done away from the crowd or front. I also agree that alot of those hardcore kids are dicks but you have learn to live with it. Adapt and man up, just like the rest of us.

You don't have to like it but you have to deal with it, bud. I'm sorry. 


We all come from different inlfuences and backgrounds which makes our preferences different. Which I find to be awesome. I used to push mosh, too. When I was 14 and listened to BTBAM and Ed Gein and stuff. So, we are similar, you and I. haha


I grew up listening to hip hop and punk as a kid, fought alot, and always lived in the hood. So when I got into deathcore and metalcore with breakdowns and stuff, pits and stuff all seemed pretty normal. Doesn't mean I like hurting people.

If you grew up listening to classic rock, lived in a small quiet town, and evetually got into heavier music, perhaps pits and dancing came across as totally unthinkable. Doesn't mean you're a weirdo, just means you like to take it easy which is a-okay to me.

NOT bashing classic rock by the way, I love listening to some old jams. This is just a disclaimer to those who are easily offended. 

Alot of hardcore kids I knew were raised in very tough predicaments and and had it worse than me so heavy music and pits were an escape. Alot of dudes whom I knew that hated that stuff(which is totally fine. Not bashing anyone) grew up a little easier. Not saying this is always the case, but just think before you judge, dude. 


Basically, we're all agreeing that no one should be hurt unecessarily but anti-dance guys, keep it real. It's here to stay. Nothing we can do. 

*shrugs*

This is a very sensitive forum so I just want everyone to know that I do not mean to offend anyone or piss anyone off. I am simply putting forth my opinion on a public social site. lol


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 5, 2012)

Also, alotta people have this misconception that hardcore dancing is only for hardcore. It's not the case.


----------



## SummonTheAncients (Aug 5, 2012)

I won't lie; seeing people do any sort of movement to my set, which includes hardcore dancing, gets me excited.
That's about the only upside.

I respect the people that dance and respect others while doing so. there's nothing wrong with a good time. However here in Ft. Wayne Indiana there are these so-called "crews" that have been mentioned before and it's absolute BS. I've never heard of a push mosh "crew" though, surprise?

I'll give a few examples from some shows I've played/attended where hxc dancers ruined the show for me/others.

Whitechapel in 2010: There were multiple push mosh pits and two wall of deaths the whole show. no one was hurt. But when the local deathcore band hit the stage and the hardcore dancers came out, a dude spin-kicked someone, who retaliated by breaking his nose, curbstomping him and sending him to the hospital.

Within the Ruins in 2011: There's this one douchebag I see at EVERY big metal show here, one of the ones who always does some stupid spin, drops his hat, picks it up, and repeats. My group of friends and I were standing LITERALLY at the very back. This guy, after kicking some girl and getting into it with her bf, kicks my brother in the fucking chest. He is my little brother and needless to say I am pissed. He comes back a few minutes later and about does it to me, but I push him, we death stare each other for a while, and he leaves us alone for the rest of the show. I however am warned that he is one of the top members in this fucking "crew" by some guy who also did not like the douchebag.

Winds of Plague 2011: During a local Deathcore band's set of course, they have a chant and all the faggots in the crew go up to the people minding their own business and jump on their shoulders and yell the chant. Me and my friend Jason were among those people in the front. So when one of the same guys comes back and kicks him, he pushes him back to the ground (he's a pretty strong guy). And then he gets punched in the head by multiple crew members and I have to pull three or four guys off of him... I am a pretty scrawny guy too. We are then watched the rest of the show, which especially sucked because we played a few bands after this and all the guys were giving us nice little stares which we played.

JL/Contortionist 2012: Most recently was a show outside of Fort Wayne but almost as bad, up in Portage in a shitty venue that was actually a fucking bowling alley. We played and then during Chimp Spanner's set the promoter's nephew was singling out my vocalist's brother, repeatedly kicking him. The kid has fucking Epilepsy so once he finally kicked the little fat kid back and he flipped our friend off, our group of about 20 people flipped him off and he went crying to his gigantic brother, who was about 6'9'' and a good 350 pounds, who doesn't confront our friend that actually kicked his brother but of course goes for the biggest guy in our group. Nothing violent happened but we were warned that if it happened again we wouldn't play with the promoter again; I don't care though because the promoters were assholes and were the same ones who SUPPORTED that shit local band KING that set fire at The Contortionist's Lansing show.

But yeah. Just my negative experience with hardcore dancers. There's a few more but shit I've been typing for a while.


----------



## CTID (Aug 5, 2012)

So bscly ITT: All hardcore dancers = heartless tough guy assholes that cause nothing but trouble. How could I have been so blind.


----------



## SummonTheAncients (Aug 5, 2012)

CTID said:


> So bscly ITT: All hardcore dancers = heartless tough guy assholes that cause nothing but trouble. How could I have been so blind.



No way. Some of my friends from other bands or whatnot hardcore dance and they're great guys. Just the majority (at least around here) have no respect whatsoever.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't really care. People can do what they want. Everyone's there because they enjoy the music, and everyone's got a different way of expressing that. Whether you're hardcore dancing, moshing or standing at the back with your arms crossed, looking completely unimpressed. One thing I could tell you for sure though, is that when I'm the one up on stage, I love seeing people as into it as I am. Playing heavy, energetic music is a cathartic release for me, and I love seeing others experience the same thing through my performance.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 5, 2012)

Pits have changed. They used to be safer. People looked out for each other, and it was just aggressive dancing, not trying to be violent or show off. Nowadays pits consists of a handful of testosterone-hyped idiots who care more about looking tough and 'cool' and hurting people by 'accident' than about the music. If people are pushing up to the sides of the venue because they don't want to get hit, then you're creating a far more threatening atmosphere than is needed. Besides, it looks fucking stupid, like a blind man trying to fight off bees on a slippery floor.


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 5, 2012)

I just dont get the whole hardcore scene. Sorry. 

My old band used to play with lots of hardcore bands. Every show consisted of people/bands with stretch earings, flat brim baseball caps (with no actual teams on them) while trying to punch and kick the shit out of... well.. nothing. 

Most of the shows were shit because of the 3-4 people "dancing" at the front made the other 80-100 stay at the back, out of harms way.


----------



## thrsher (Aug 5, 2012)

love me some hardcore dancing.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 5, 2012)

I was just thinking of how tame all of this is compared to something like a Memphis rap show back in the day. People get punched, shoved, and everything in between during those. Pretty intense.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 5, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> I just dont get the whole hardcore scene. Sorry.
> 
> My old band used to play with lots of hardcore bands. Every show consisted of people/bands with stretch earings, flat brim baseball caps (with no actual teams on them) while trying to punch and kick the shit out of... well.. nothing.
> 
> Most of the shows were shit because of the 3-4 people "dancing" at the front made the other 80-100 stay at the back, out of harms way.



I've had similar experiences. Most of the shows I've done had people being cool and just moshing, but we played one show where a few dudes decided to do their weird ass tai chi shit and as a result of 3-4 people being idiots about it, the other 40 or so people just went and sat down or outside to smoke. It's inconsiderate as hell.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Aug 5, 2012)

I absolutely fucking hate hardcore dancing, but I would take them dancing if not for the fucking karate! Fuck that bullshit! Last show I went to, guy faced away from the stage and just flung his foot backwards try to "kick-back" just hitting me in the arm. I know it's their idea of "moshing" but fucking come on dude, seriously, go to a fucking dojo!


----------



## Cynic (Aug 5, 2012)

I kick backwards all the fucking time. I'm just not a dumbass because I use my peripheral vision to check the area for people.


----------



## davisjom (Aug 5, 2012)

I was at a Jeff Loomis and Chimp Spanner show. A few of my friends were push moshing and i got pushed into a hardcore dancer. I tried to apologize and before i knew it, i got donkey kicked in the shins. I heal pretty quick, but had that bruise and pain for over a week. Same show a kid tried targeting my friends brother, when we told him to back off 3 people came up to us saying they would kick our asses. That's 2 of MANY reasons why i hate dancers


----------



## Aevolve (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm sorry, but no matter what kind of reasoning you attempt to use, I'm not going to accept the notion that because I like a certain genre of music that I'm obliged to put up with being hit and kicked around while I'm trying to listen to and watch a show that I paid for. 

Pits are pits, and they have a designated purpose. Please keep your pushing and distractions in that predesignated area- let the rest of us enjoy the show in peace.


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nerd Destroyer said:


> lol, talk about a thread where you know exactly where the conversation is going to go
> 
> in other news



 You think North American pit ninjas are bad? Go to Japan.


----------



## Watty (Aug 5, 2012)

Polythoral said:


> Both sorts best leave me alone while I try to enjoy the damn show.



+1



thatguy87 said:


> a bit of push and shove is fun



-1

And to seek the resolution of the tie incurred above.....

Hardcore "Dancing"....is pathetic.

/thread


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 5, 2012)

At least Asians look "right" doing it in a very stereotypical way.


----------



## S-O (Aug 5, 2012)

Other than a handful of posters, this thread seems like an old folks home, everyone griping about how things should be.

If these are the worst things that happen at a show, life's pretty alright.


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 5, 2012)

JoeyW said:


> Noooo it's an actual thing haha. Like I said, Hardcore is pretty huge out here so everyone and their grandmother listens to Terror on a regular.
> The main difference I see is that hate mosh is kind of the more violent/kill each other kind of mosh where hardcore dancing everyone seems to respect everyone else's space.



Yeah I agree with this guy. Some people can hardcore dance without being complete cocks about it, but unfortunately that's not often the case. Slumlord is a band in the city where I often go to shows (Edmonton) and I don't know what that whole "SJOC" shit is, but I know if I see any of those dudes at a show that the pits are just going to be awful. It's cool to hardcore dance if you want, but purposely inflicting pain and injury on everyone around you just isn't cool. 
I really like the energy and idea of hardcore, but if you're going to pit, do it at least a little respectfully.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 6, 2012)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> I'm sorry, but no matter what kind of reasoning you attempt to use, I'm not going to accept the notion that because I like a certain genre of music that I'm obliged to put up with being hit and kicked around while I'm trying to listen to and watch a show that I paid for.
> 
> Pits are pits, and they have a designated purpose. Please keep your pushing and distractions in that predesignated area- let the rest of us enjoy the show in peace.



This. So much this.


----------



## Cynic (Aug 6, 2012)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Pits are pits, and they have a designated purpose. Please keep your pushing and distractions in that predesignated area- let the rest of us enjoy the show in peace.



That's what the pit is, and what it functions as. So...what's your point?


----------



## flint757 (Aug 6, 2012)

He means people who expand past the pit.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 6, 2012)

when i saw the acacia strain at the house of blues i saw both types of pits going on at the same time without bumping into each other or other people who were interested in just watching the show, and the same thing applies to the other bands that played that night, it seemed like the bands put on a better show cause they saw we were into it but we werent assholes about it.

imo if youve seen enough concerts in your area with varying types of bands then you should be able to gauge what type of crowd is going to be there and what type of pit is going to break out.


----------



## Aevolve (Aug 6, 2012)

Cynic said:


> That's what the pit is, and what it functions as. So...what's your point?





flint757 said:


> He means people who expand past the pit.



Exactly.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, that's what we initially agreed on. Why is this thread still going? lol


----------



## morrowcosom (Aug 6, 2012)

The weirdest part about hardcore dancing to me, is that the pit ninjas generally try not to hit the other pit ninjas, but have no problem intentionally throwing a 720 degree spin kick into a five row deep crowd of people around the pit and knocking some girl out. 

Also, their are cliques of people that like to pretend they are gangs that go to certain concerts, and they are drama queens looking to brutally attack somebody ten on one. If you fart on one of their members it is time to get HxC. My best friend was in a "crew" and literally stomped people's heads. 

Also the golden rule of aggressive pit ninjadom is that you better be one of the first ones out there or the spectators will think you are a hesitant wuss and will be more likely to stand up against your random crowd attacks. 

If you are going to kick a random guy in the balls and get away with it, you better push all the other kids out of the way so that you are the first one in the pit. 

In seriousness, I just get in the pit or go far away from it. A few rows back is not going to cut it. I do not see how a pit would chase people out of a venue.


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 6, 2012)

Christ there are a lot of crybabies in this thread.


----------



## Luppin (Aug 6, 2012)

ITT a bunch of people defending shoving others which has a 100% chance of contact with another human being and bashing "hardcore dancing" which has a literally 0% chance of contact with another human being if you just PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR SURROUNDINGS. I think extreme music has been around long enough for everybody in attendance of a live show featuring bands playing said categories of music to realize that there is going to be at least SOME amount of movement. Unless you're a moron and would like to lose your eyeteeth you're going to either A) pay attention or B) move to the sides of the venue away from the pit where you won't get hit. If you're at a show and you're there to just stand still and listen to music I'd suggest standing outside because a show in and of itself is an extremely energetic experience that includes vast amounts of humans moving.


----------



## JoeyW (Aug 6, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Yeah I agree with this guy. Some people can hardcore dance without being complete cocks about it, but unfortunately that's not often the case. Slumlord is a band in the city where I often go to shows (Edmonton) and I don't know what that whole "SJOC" shit is, but I know if I see any of those dudes at a show that the pits are just going to be awful. It's cool to hardcore dance if you want, but purposely inflicting pain and injury on everyone around you just isn't cool.
> I really like the energy and idea of hardcore, but if you're going to pit, do it at least a little respectfully.


 
That's awesome man! Slumlord has some of my favorite people in the world in it. They were INSANE at Mazzfest this year too!
SIOC is "Set It Off Crew". Nicest guys alive too, so I guess I have a biased opinion.


----------



## Ageispolis (Aug 6, 2012)

postalrecon said:


> None of the above bands you mentioned above are hardcore bands



Educate me, then. 

Totally non-sarcastic. What are some hardcore bands? I always kinda suspected hardcore was like this really big genre, just hiding behind the whole "boy bands with chugging" scene that I'm constantly clearing out of my tumblr.

If I came off as ignorant, my bad, I just didn't know.


----------



## MartinMTL (Aug 6, 2012)

I am surprised at the amount of people here who are not fans of any type of moshing here. It is kind of hard to avoid any pushing and shoving if you don't want to be stuck at the back of the venue, or at the side of the stage. I can't imagine someone escaping people pushing each other at a Dillinger show. 

And for the record, I absolutely despise hardcore dancing. I have a few bruises from those idiots, and have nearly been kicked in the face.


----------



## ncfiala (Aug 6, 2012)

I fucking hate all the dancers, moshers, or whatever you want to call them. I just want to experience the music. As a result of this (as well as my distaste for most people in general), I really don't go to shows. The only shows I go to are those that will probably have a slightly older crowd. For instance, I'm going to see Dinosaur Jr. in October. Most people should be pretty mellow.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 6, 2012)

Ugh, this thread has no hope. It's like trying to have a conversation with hardcore, down-your-throat Christians. 

All hail open-mindedness..


----------



## liamh (Aug 6, 2012)

MikeH said:


> It's a situation that goes both ways. You don't go to an Acacia Strain show to sip tea and have a quiet conversation with some fellow countrymen. It's almost a given that there will be violence. Especially when the band requests it.


Really then the only possible resolution is to not see Acacia Strain live. Cool.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 6, 2012)

ERRBODY IN THE THREAD GETTIN BUTTHURT
errbody in the thread gettin butthurt
ERRBODY IN THE THREAD GETTIN BUTTHURT
errbody in the thread gettin butthurt


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 6, 2012)

i can mosh to that


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 6, 2012)

I love a good push pit or a circle pit but what I don't get is those fucking dipshits who throw fists in the pit. My first show with my best friend at the time, we got into a pit and HE started throwing his fists around so afterwards when I found out that was him, I felt morally obligated to smack him upside the head. Pits are about feeling the raw energy of the music, not about hurting each other 

As far as hardcore dancing though, god, I want them all to just drop dead. It's so damn stupid and annoying.

Seriously, if I see hardcore dancing at Summer Slaughter, I'm gonna have to fucking knock someone out. That shit doesn't belong at a Death Metal/Prog Metal show.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 6, 2012)

MartinMTL said:


> I am surprised at the amount of people here who are not fans of any type of moshing here. It is kind of hard to avoid any pushing and shoving if you don't want to be stuck at the back of the venue, or at the side of the stage. I can't imagine someone escaping people pushing each other at a Dillinger show.



A bunch of musicians have more interest in watching other musicians than getting shoved by a bunch of sweaty dudes?


----------



## Luppin (Aug 6, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> A bunch of musicians have more interest in watching other musicians than getting shoved by a bunch of sweaty dudes?



Youtube exists for a reason


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 6, 2012)

^That's a really assy response.

It's akin to saying (even though this actually isn't quite as durr as what you said) that you shouldn't complain about people on their cell phones/talking loudly/acting a fool at movie theaters, DVDs exist for a reason


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't want to move around at a show. I want to sit or stand in a relatively fixed location and watch the show. Mosh if you want, but do not come anywhere near me. I am weak and do not want to be hit, but I also spent the money to come and watch the show, and would subsequently rather like to watch instead of being punched in the crotch by a sweaty man.

I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of violence at any other time, so why would I in the middle of a metal gig?

Sorry, I'm old fashioned... I guess I'm a grumpy old man before my time. I go to a metal concert for the music, not the violence. I must be crazy...


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 6, 2012)

Luppin said:


> Youtube exists for a reason




You must refuse sex, because porn exists right?

Funny how when I was in front of Dave Murray during his solos that it inspired, humbled, and invoked so much awe that I, in that moment, loved life more than I ever had, or have since.

Also funny how, youtube doesnt do that.


----------



## MartinMTL (Aug 6, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> A bunch of musicians have more interest in watching other musicians than getting shoved by a bunch of sweaty dudes?



You misinterpret what I said. Hell, when I saw BTBAM, AAL, and TesseracT, I stayed clear of any type of pushing. I just find it funny that metal is known to be pretty synonymous for having crazy crowds, and this being a mostly metal forum (obviously generalizing a bit here), it seems weird that so many people dislike pits. I too, enjoy just sitting back and watching the show, but there are a lot of times when it feels wonderful to just let loose and go nuts to the music. It doesn't even have to be metal though. I saw Arcade Fire and a lot of people were jumping around and whatnot (me included). 

And I also simply said that it is often hard to avoid pits without sacrificing a good spot - hence my DEP reference. Everybody goes crazy for them.


----------



## barfarkas (Aug 6, 2012)

http://youtu.be/OaLsc2orhtw


----------



## metaljohn (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh hey guys what's goin-

Oh. THIS thread again.


----------



## liamh (Aug 7, 2012)

Luppin said:


> Youtube exists for a reason




You are so dumb.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 7, 2012)

I like dancing...when you do it just to dance  

I worked a This is Hell show like a month ago....circle pit the whole time...in a room that can hold like 60 ppl max...with two dudes doing push-ups in the middle of it all. Not one person got hurt and everyone had a good time.

...which is rare cause kids are true 'hardcore' down here.....whatever that means


----------



## JoeyW (Aug 7, 2012)

I just want to put this out there:
Who goes to a hardcore show to appreciate the musicianship? Not ragging on the genre at all but the hardcore that I DO enjoy I find is only enjoyable for me in an active setting (i.e.- running or actually at a show)

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have serious nerve damage from a car crash, so when I go to shows, I have to be extremely careful of what I do. That said, even though I generally hang out in the back, and never go anywhere near the pit, the amount of hardcore dancers at shows in the last year or so has been ridiculous. What's worse, thy spread out over the whole venue and actively try to hurt people who are watching the show, like me. I've been knocked down, punched in the back of the neck (right where my injuries are) and generally inconvenienced by these people. This is why I don't go to shows anymore.
But I guess I'm just a whiny baby.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 7, 2012)

Whenever I see hardcore dancers, I want to beat the shit out of them. They ruin moh pits.

I went to see Carnifex, Fleshgod Apocalypse and some other bands a couple months back and only one dude hardcore danced. Why? Because he did all of his streching lol during the band before Fleshgod. Then when they finally came up, he let loose. Well, this big, burley viking motherfucker didn't appreciate that. He was enjoying a good mosh pit (and despite his size, he was very cautious and wasn't a dick in the pit. Nice guy) and was upset that it was ruined. So he promptly tackled the guy and beat the shit out of him so bad that the hardcore dancer lost *ALL* of his front teeth. Had to be carried out by security. I'm assuming that an ambulance took him from there.

That big burley Viking motherfucke is my hero.


----------



## dvon21 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have hardcore danced before, it was a hell of a release! Which is why a lot of people go to shows. Either way, it just wasn't my thing.

Having said that, I think there's a difference here. People should be hating on people who attack and harrass other people at the shows.

If some poor dude is just trying to listen to the band and he's afraid of getting hurt, people should just fucking leave them alone; whether their moshing or hardcore dancing.

If you really want to mosh, but everyone is hardcore dancing it's also hard to go against.

Maybe moshing isn't suited for the crowd you're hanging with = large source of butthurt. It really sucks, but if people are doing it with respect can't really complain.


----------



## dvon21 (Aug 7, 2012)

Polythoral said:


> Both sorts best leave me alone while I try to enjoy the damn show.



To be honest, I think the thread ended at the first reply.


----------



## postalrecon (Aug 7, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> Hate mosh?
> 
> Now we are making shit up.



No, we are not making shit up.


----------



## Cynic (Aug 7, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Whenever I see hardcore dancers, I want to beat the shit out of them. They ruin moh pits.
> 
> I went to see Carnifex, Fleshgod Apocalypse and some other bands a couple months back and only one dude hardcore danced. Why? Because he did all of his streching lol during the band before Fleshgod. Then when they finally came up, he let loose. Well, this big, burley viking motherfucker didn't appreciate that. He was enjoying a good mosh pit (and despite his size, he was very cautious and wasn't a dick in the pit. Nice guy) and was upset that it was ruined. So he promptly tackled the guy and beat the shit out of him so bad that the hardcore dancer lost *ALL* of his front teeth. Had to be carried out by security. I'm assuming that an ambulance took him from there.
> 
> That big burley Viking motherfucke is my hero.



>thread full of "hardcore dancers are dicks"
>_"So he promptly tackled the guy and beat the shit out of him so bad that the hardcore dancer lost *ALL* of his front teeth."_
>somehow commendable

gg chaps


----------



## postalrecon (Aug 7, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Whenever I see hardcore dancers, I want to beat the shit out of them. They ruin moh pits.
> 
> I went to see Carnifex, Fleshgod Apocalypse and some other bands a couple months back and only one dude hardcore danced. Why? Because he did all of his streching lol during the band before Fleshgod. Then when they finally came up, he let loose. Well, this big, burley viking motherfucker didn't appreciate that. He was enjoying a good mosh pit (and despite his size, he was very cautious and wasn't a dick in the pit. Nice guy) and was upset that it was ruined. So he promptly tackled the guy and beat the shit out of him so bad that the hardcore dancer lost *ALL* of his front teeth. Had to be carried out by security. I'm assuming that an ambulance took him from there.
> 
> That big burley Viking motherfucke is my hero.



Yea, because this big burly viking motherfucker is better than any hatemoshing hardcore kid how?


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 7, 2012)

The only way to solve this this hardcore dancing problem is to purchase my new shirt design. Take your internet opinion to a real life venue with a simple purchase. Guaranteed to make sure no one will dance at the show, or get into fights. PM for details




/joke

I think hardcore dancing at shows really is not a problem. I mean 98% of people are not there to crowd kill. I have been hit by some of these folks, But it was never on purpose. If that is how they express themselves when listening to heavy music, all the power to them.


----------



## ESP_ (Aug 7, 2012)

I have nothing against Hardcore Dancers, I just think they're amusing to watch. At a Hatebreed show, this guy acted like he was shoveling and shooting an automatic weapon. Then there was this fat guy looking like he was trying to start a lawn mower or chainsaw, everybody in the pit seen titties that night!


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Aug 8, 2012)

It all depends on where you live, what show you're at, and whose there. Where I'm from, everyone tends to mix it up. Anything can happen. I personally like it all. As long as there is movement. If you don't want to get involved, stay away. BTW hardcore dancing has been around since the 90's. At least the kind we know today. I find that people who complain about hardcore dancing are the ones standing on the edge doing absolutely nothing. If you wanna start a "real mosh", start one. But if you're too afraid to start one because you're scared to get beat then you have no right to bitch about it.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 8, 2012)

While I don't have any direct opinion one way or the other towards moshing I can say one thing. I'm short and I paid money for a show. If I'm not close I can't see shit, but if I'm close I'm also in the middle of the chaos. There is no "deal with it" in my situation in particularly.


----------

